# New Davidoff's



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I do love my Davidoff and those do look tasty.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! I love a good Davidoff. Bet that was a million dollars, though. LOL!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Have yet to try a davidoff but they sure do look sexy.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A very nice box indeed & I would expect you will smoke them whilst following Davidoff's rules.



> Don't -
> 
> Use a penknife to cut or pierce the end of the cigar.
> Touch the flame directly to the foot of the cigar, simply rotate it around the edge instead, until it begins to burn, and then puff on it lightly.
> ...


I agree with few of these rules but mostly with the last statement there. :yo:

As to the one in red, be sure not to engage in exhibitionism (Unless you are using a Davidoff product to do so) LOL. :lol:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine eyes...they are dazzled by the intensity of the aura that exude from these...I must have them...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually PhP my post here was unjust to you. Enjoy your smokes & they indeed are superb. My dislike for the current Davidoff marketing has shown here but it should in no way lessen your enjoyment of what you like. My apologies.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet! :ss


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

How do you say Davidoff?
In the video he says da-vid-off, but I've always thought David-off.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Actually PhP my post here was unjust to you. Enjoy your smokes & they indeed are superb. My dislike for the current Davidoff marketing has shown here but it should in no way lessen your enjoyment of what you like. My apologies.


No apologies required, I don't care for there marketing either. But I do love their Limited Edition cigars. I have almost all the Limited Editions starting in 2000 till now.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

php007 said:


> No apologies required, I don't care for there marketing either. But I do love their Limited Edition cigars. I have almost all the Limited Editions starting in 2000 till now.


Wow! That must be a collection to admire methinks. Nice.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like you have to post on the cigar box thread now. I really want to try a Davidoff out of curiosity; however, that'd be like handing a bottle of Cantillon to someone who has only had a couple lambics in their life.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I highly recomend the 2009 Limited Edition 702. They can be had for around $26 each. I know that's pricey but it's a really great cigar with lost of flavor. Do quick google search.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

php007 said:


> I highly recomend the 2009 Limited Edition 702. They can be had for around $26 each. I know that's pricey but it's a really great cigar with lost of flavor. Do quick google search.


Have not had the 702 but love the Panatela Extra.


----------

